

Top Web Hosting Providers - Tested with Pingdom - mangomango
http://www.hostertalk.com

======
lifeguard
This is worse than useless. Some of the things Pingdom tested to determine
"speed": SSL - but are there dedicated secure servers? DNS - serious WTF in
terms of comparing hosting since DNS can be a 3rd party service not to mention
the client's DNS. Images - is a CDN being used?

The config of the httpd has an impact as well. I don't see that documented,
but perhaps I over looked it.

Freshly deployed servers tend to be faster at first while the switch ports
fill up.

------
stephenr
This is a joke. The "top" hosts all list "unlimited" disk space and transfer.
This is proven to not be sustainable and simply results in an oversold service
that crashes when someone tries to actually use their "unlimited" resources.

